# 1912 Racycle Rideabout Model 172



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 12, 2019)

I’ve been working on buying this bicycle for over a year now, yesterday was finally the day. 

From photos initially I couldn’t tell where the overpaint stopped and if there was anything original beneath but I suspected given the overall condition that OG paint was there. 

I got lucky. After a few hours of tedious paint removal I’ve found the original “French Grey” as per catalog with blue accents. 

This will be a good’n, the paint removal is tedious but worth it. The “overpaint” was actually a pretty well done job back in the 40’s by the shop where it came from. They disassembled completely, pinstriped etc but it didn’t hold up well as it was just inferior paint compared to baked enamel. 

A few other interesting features about the bike-
Original grips!! Some sort of early plastic / natural rubber? 
The saddle appears original as well but someone tooted real bad. It does sport a really interesting leather wrap around the rear most brace that I’ve never seen before and appears maybe factory? 

It came with a pair of early “Rex” pedals, at least that’s what I think they are, I’ll clean them up and photograph them but I have a set of Stars for this one. 

I added the white wall red Tread buttons to replace the ratty chain treads just for kicks, I think it’s an improvement that is period appropriate but open to suggestion. 





























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm digging the seat chassis Jesse, cool bike!


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 12, 2019)

Sweet birthday gift to yourself. I dig it.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice work, keep at it!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow!
Looks good so far.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2019)

Couldn’t have found a better owner! Nice ride! Happy Birthday!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 12, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Beautiful Ray!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 12, 2019)

Excellent way to spend your Birthday!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 13, 2019)

Progress Report!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 13, 2019)

After a bit of research it seems possible the Rex rat trap pedals were a period option and possibly "original" to the bike and riders preferences vs the Star rat traps.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 14, 2019)

After a bit of cleaning they are ready to go back on the bike, changed my mind on replacing them with stars. 

Initially (from photos pre purchase) I thought they were Torrington 18 replacement pedals but once I saw them I knew they were the earlier Rex design with more traditional domed cap and square block bolts. 

Ultra clean, original nickel is very strong 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 14, 2019)

After consulting with @hoofhearted I think I will re-rethink my plan and use the star traps I have. I need to do a little axle work on them but nonetheless, this bike will be a polished example soon.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 14, 2019)

Update as of this afternoon, put in a couple more hours of paint polishing. 
- Cleaned chain and chainring 

Still more yellow to pull off but mannnn my fingers are aching, time for a break and a walk with the dog.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 16, 2019)

Star Pedals, Bridgeport No. 2 frame pump, and a Seth Thomas cyclometer.

Call it a day.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 16, 2019)

Those Rex pedals are amazing!! What a score!  Beautiful condition. Thanks for sharing all these pictures with the cabe. You have been finding some amazing machines!!


----------

